# Xxl thread. Many questions of different sorts



## Fruity (Jan 11, 2015)

1
(To failure and beyond)
Why not always go to failure on heavy sets ? Instead of 5X5. Have it 5X4. The fifth rep being a  failure. The more muscle that breaks the better right ?

2 
Facepulls and the best way to do them, so the best way to train the rear delts, that space between the shoulder blades ? Using logic id say to take 2 cables, one for each hand and go into position as if I were about to train the chest. But instead walk further out until my shoulder blades are touching and my arms are right behind me finger tips facing south, then fully engage the rear delts by resisting against the force thats pulling my arms together. Facepulls would be great if my head wasnt in the way, but all they are really doing now is hurting/training my shoulders. (Im only doing face pulls to improve my posture. Because the muscles that they train pull my shoulders back,(my shoulders are very curved forwards))(Or so Im told)(By many)

3
(Ab rolls and their brilliance)
On friday at the end of my workout i always have abs last. (icf 5x5). I was told to do cable crunches, through iv never even got a burn out of those. On friday however I decided to give the ab roller a try and after 8 reps I was already falling to the ground. BRILLIANT FEELING !! I love going to failure. So i done 3 sets of till failure ab rolls and now on Sunday, i gave it another go. I knew it would be bad because my abs were STILL sore. Not only did it feel like my abs were about to tear but i was failing after 1 rep, I wasnt sure whether to just go through with the pain and do rep failures, or leave it
*TLDR:* When my abs are sore and hurt whilst I train them, should I still train them ? They are supposed to be a durable muscle after all


4 
(Squats piss me of)

Whats really the point in letting the ass go below the knees ? At this point it seems more beneficial to just stop when the knees and ass are parallel. Because the mistakes that can happen when i go below parallel are many. 
So is ass to de grass worth it our nah ?

5
(Call me maybe)

Call me lazy
I know this is crazzzy
but I need a stretching routine 
From you ! 
Heres my problem
Im very inflexible and have a big belly
No really just something really basic that focuses on the upper, lower body. Stretching the legs is easy, its just the body thats very complex.


6
The legs and their worth.

Is training the legs really worth it ? 
The only benefit that comes to mind is that it increases the Growth hormone in the body because its massive exercise. But is the increase really that big, what are we talking here, 1 maybe 1.2  % increase ?
Id much rather just replace my squats with something that makes the upper body look bigger, like that exercise where you hold the cable with 2 hands and twist to the left and then right.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 11, 2015)

I scanned down your post at 1st to get a quick overview of your thread. Once I saw your opinion on legs I read that 1st, I'm done here. I have no interest in reading the rest, you are not a lifter nor will you ever be as long as you have that belief. Carry on.


----------



## Fruity (Jan 11, 2015)

I dont have an ''opinion'' on legs. Thats why I'm asking about them lolol. If I already had made up my mind I wouldn't be asking questions about them ..


----------



## Seeker (Jan 11, 2015)

Fruity said:


> I dont have an ''opinion'' on legs. Thats why I'm asking about them lolol. If I already had made up my mind I wouldn't be asking questions about them ..



It appeared you were sharing your opinions. Legs consist of half of your physique. How can anyone not consider working out legs? Your overall health and well being, appearance, and strength rely heavily on a total balanced physique. Please understand the importance of training legs to achieve overall fitness.


----------



## Fruity (Jan 11, 2015)

Ok, thanks for the information, thats what I needed.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 11, 2015)

Seeker said:


> It appeared you were sharing your opinions. Legs consist of half of your physique. How can anyone not consider working out legs? Your overall health and well being, appearance, and strength rely heavily on a total balanced physique. Please understand the importance of training legs to achieve overall fitness.



I don't work legs and haven't for over a year now.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 11, 2015)

View attachment 1764


"...............


----------



## mickems (Jan 11, 2015)

Fruity said:


> 1
> (To failure and beyond)
> Why not always go to failure on heavy sets ? Instead of 5X5. Have it 5X4. The fifth rep being a  failure. The more muscle that breaks the better right ?
> 
> ...






you have to decide for yourself if legs are worth it. if you build your upper half for 3-4 hard years, then take a look at your legs, you'll know right away if legs are worth it. .02


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 11, 2015)

People who have a jacked upper body and little chicken legs look ****ing stupid. Do some squats.


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 11, 2015)

I just did the exact some thing with the exact same thoughts.  Huh?…. I had to edit this post it didn't attatch seekers initial post.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 11, 2015)

Benchin everydayyyyyyyy


----------



## Joliver (Jan 11, 2015)

You should squat. If you out-bench me by the same amount that I out-squat you, I'm stronger than you are even though we have the same total. 

It's actually called the "why in the hell does the NFL still do the combine bench as a strength test" argument.

If you only care about the aesthetics, just do upper body work and buy lots of pants. The counter usually covers your shame in the standard bathroom selfie mirror pic.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 11, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^ a wise man once said " squating is the most important thing you can do with your life "


----------



## stonetag (Jan 12, 2015)

I have two jacked up fake fukin knee's and I still do legs, whats your excuse?...well?


----------



## snake (Jan 12, 2015)

Fruity said:


> 1
> (To failure and beyond)
> Why not always go to failure on heavy sets ? Instead of 5X5. Have it 5X4. The fifth rep being a  failure. The more muscle that breaks the better right ?
> 
> ...



I'll take them on

1. Injury. Balance the gains with the cost and determine your direction.

2. I don't do them. I also don't think my rear delts are lacking greatly. 

3. Abs for me consist of 3 sets of 4 reps. One exercise.. Hint, Rocky movie

4. Why are you worried about depth if per question 6, you are not intent on doing them? But to answer the question parallel in just fine.

5. Ok, you're lazy. I try to stretch every morning, it takes about 15 min.

6. By now my friend you see this is the one you are getting grief over. Truthfully Seeker is level headed and know what he doing so I have little to add to his direction and wisdom. I doubt you will ever understand the feeling, the sheer massive pressure of having several hundreds of pounds on your back, weight that makes the bar "Butterfly" as you take it out and step back. But let me tell you what you are missing; it is a feeling of intimidation that is only surpassed by the the feeling of exhilaration when you complete a heavy squat.

If you were looking for some confirmation that you didn't need to squat, You entered the wrong forum. Reconsider your thoughts about doing legs and focus on your squat. Truthfully my friend squats are the only thing I do; no leg press, leg extensions, leg curls, lunges... nothing.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jan 12, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Benchin everydayyyyyyyy



So that's your secret!!


----------



## atlantian (Jan 12, 2015)

Nicely put by snake, especially on question #6.   All I can say if you can value my 2 cents, there was a time when I din't like squats and deadlifts but now they are my favorite exercises. Give those legs a fighting chance maybe they are your best feature!


----------



## Fruity (Jan 12, 2015)

Now that I know NOT breaking parallel whilst squatting, is not a problem at all, i dont have any worries. Squatting with proper form is piss easy, so thats my legs sorted for a good year.


Now questions 1, 2, 3, 5 

Through nice post nonetheless snake@


----------

